# This short story has no name.



## Gaeuvyen (Mar 8, 2010)

I wrote this just a few minutes ago, please review it for me. Give some constructive criticism. I know there is probably a lot wrong with it, so don't be afraid to give it hard.

" 	 	 I found myself in an empty room; it was eerily lit from an unknown source. The room had no distinguishable features; no doors or windows; not even a corner to be found. I tried to walk its length but found no walls; it felt like I was in limbo. It gave me a queer sense of liberation; free to do as I please.
 	I yelled, screaming nonsense into the air. I ran and ran until my lungs burned; my sides felt pierced, and my legs clamped with pain. I sat and thought of life, how dreadfully conscripted it was; I continued to think until my mind went blank. To finally think until I was no longer capable of such an action felt better than any orgasm. I now laid there in this empty room, staring off into an infinite world.
 	I let out a sigh and began rummaging through my pockets. I wasn't really expecting to find anything; almost wishing I hadn't. In the front pocket of my pants I found a wadded up slip of paper; unwrinkling it I found it was written upon in familiar handwriting. I began to read it, out loud to myself just so I could hear.

 		â€œTo whoever reads this I am sorry. I didn't know how else to handle the
 		situation. I felt so trapped, bound by countless rules. To me this was my
 		liberation from an uncaring world that could no longer hold me in its
 		tight grip. Do not weep for me; for I am free now, free to yell, free to  
 		scream nonsense, free to run, and free to think. Only when I am done shall
 		I really rest. I tell you now goodbye, for I am gone and cannot come back.
 		Promise me though, promise me, you shall find a better escape...â€


 	I finished reading, a tear running down my cheek. How sad it is, the only escape they found was death. I wadded the paper back up and threw it away from me and pondered on it. Pondering on who wrote the note. Pondering on why the handwriting felt so familiar. I though about it for a long time, until I grew tired and could think no longer. With nothing else to do in this room, I laid my head down and slept.  

                                                                  "


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

You've got to critique at least two other stories before you're aloud to ask for it. Sorry. Rules.


----------



## Gaeuvyen (Mar 8, 2010)

Browder said:


> You've got to critique at least two other stories before you're aloud to ask for it. Sorry. Rules.



Oh....I didn't realize this....I'm sorry...

EDIT: can this thread still stay here just so people can read it though?


----------



## Browder (Mar 8, 2010)

Post it on a FurAffinty profile.


----------



## Gaeuvyen (Mar 8, 2010)

Will do.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 8, 2010)

Ja.  Read the forum rules for specifics.
Closing thread now.


----------

